# ADOPTED Nc-rosie-ADULT IN NC shelter



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rosie 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15061295
Golden Retriever
Medium Adult Female Dog Click to see
full size

WATCH ROSIE'S VIDEO

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15061295#

View Video Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About RosieMy *Contact InfoHenderson County Animal Shelter *
*Hendersonville, NC *
*828-697-4723 *Email Henderson County Animal Shelter 
See more pets from Henderson County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook 
[email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Thank you so much for emlg for Rosie!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a sweet face. She looks like a senior.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Rosie*



Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Thank you so much for emlg for Rosie!


I contacted the Charlotte Club and Foothills GR Rescues. I got a reply from Foothills. Rosie is listed as a Stray at the shelter. If she is not claimed by her owners, I think Foothills will pull her. Foothills said this shelter is very good about contacting them whenever there is a Golden brought in.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope she gets rescued. It is hard to see any dog at a shelter, but the seniors really are sad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update*

*Update from Carolinas Mom :*

Thanks for the "heads up" about this girl. The shelter has been very good about calling us when a golden comes in. I checked their website and she is listed on the "strays" page. I'm guessing they are waiting to see if the owner claims her.

Andrea
Foothills Golden Ret. Rescue


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

she's cloe enough for me to pull if needed.
I e-mailed the shelter today. Why is she on petfinder if she is a stray?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Man she is ancient. Poor thing.


----------



## goldengirls&boys (Mar 4, 2007)

I also called about Rosie this afternoon to make sure she was taken care of and they said no. I sent the info to Mary with our rescue to see if we can get her to us as we have room. She is suppose to call me later tonight on her.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

goldengirls&boys said:


> *I also called about Rosie this afternoon to make sure she was taken care of and they said no.* I sent the info to Mary with our rescue to see if we can get her to us as we have room. She is suppose to call me later tonight on her.


Who can help with this poor old girl? Foothills has not put a hold on her or contacted the shelter to my knowledge.

We can't let her slip through the cracks! She deserves better than that.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coppers mom*

COPPERS MOM

Can you call Foothills to make sure they have put a hold on Rosie?
This is a kill shelter-how long will she be safe?

Goldengirls Can you call Mary with your rescue and ask if they will take Rosie.

On 11/10 Andrea of Foothills said:


Thanks for the "heads up" about this girl. The shelter has been very good about calling us when a golden comes in. I checked their website and she is listed on the "strays" page. I'm guessing they are waiting to see if the owner claims her.

Andrea
Foothills Golden Ret. Rescue


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Goldengirls is on it. She called me this morning.
she has called the shelter and if foothills doesn't take rosie Midlands will.
::


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Rosie*



Karen519 said:


> Rosie
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15061295
> Golden Retriever
> ...


 
I contacted FOOTHILLS GR RESCUE LAST WEEK-Rosie is a stray, she is being held to be claimed by her owners. Each county shelter has a specific hold time for strays to held in order for owners to claim their dog. If she is not claimed, Foothills said they would pull her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR, I also contacted Foothills GR Rescue about Rosie last week-was told she is being held the required hold time for owners to claim her, then she will be available to the public if not claimed. Foothills said they would pull her if she is not claimed.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

that is great. Foothills had not contacted the shelter about Rosie so I thought she had fallen through the cracks.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo!!!!!!
Here's the response to my e-mail.

Actually Rosie was adopted by a very nice older couple. Thaks for your interest.

Teri


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

So very happy for Rosie!


----------

